# anubias plant



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

probably spelled it wrong but on to the question do these need to be planted in the substrate or can i tie it to some wood


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

You can tie it to anything, woods, rock, decor. You can also plant it in the substrate, but make sure the rhizome is not under the substrate, only the roots should be planted.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

^^ +1... If you bury the rhizome it will slowly rot and the plant will die.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

CjCichlid said:


> ^^ +1... If you bury the rhizome it will slowly rot and the plant will die.


this just prove that everything i do wrong seems to work ^.^ i have had the rhizome bury in the substrate for a few months and the plants been growing lol. i didnt even know what the rhizome was. had to look it up =p. but thats for the info ill change it now =]


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I had some extra suction cups with brackets from my Eheim filters, and I used them to attach some long Anubias rhizomes to the glass in the back of my tank. It looks pretty cool, and the plants are growing well.


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

mambee said:


> I had some extra suction cups with brackets from my Eheim filters, and I used them to attach some long Anubias rhizomes to the glass in the back of my tank. It looks pretty cool, and the plants are growing well.


Great idea....have pics?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I have some affixed to the back glass and the glass on the side. The tank looks a bit empty because my Rummy Noses aren't really showing in the picture.

Mike


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

That tank would be great if you could just hide that filter intake..


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

tank looks great! i will be tying mine to some wood=] more natural than oon glass =p


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

can you use anubias as floating plants?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My anubias do not do well when floating. And actually, they do best when the roots wrap over a rock (to keep the rhizome above the substrate) so the root can extend into the substrate under the rock.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

i read an article and it says the grow faster out of water?

http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Plant,%20Anubias.htm

very interesting im going to try and float them to see what happens


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I have an over abundance of Anubias. I'd like to put some in my 150 but have to wait until my Uaru goes to the big fish tank in the sky. I'm going to try to turn the back glass into a living wall.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Out of water is different than floating. Many aquatic plants grow well with their roots submerged and leaves exposed. You would want to acclimate leaves used to the water to the dry air first though.

I have lots of anubias that are floating (fish dig them up, takes a while until I get around to replanting). This is how I know they don't do well. :lol:


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> Out of water is different than floating. Many aquatic plants grow well with their roots submerged and leaves exposed. You would want to acclimate leaves used to the water to the dry air first though.
> 
> I have lots of anubias that are floating (fish dig them up, takes a while until I get around to replanting). This is how I know they don't do well. :lol:


well i figured if the plant is floating the leaf will be out of the water =p anyways im going to try it and see what happens


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Cool. What happens to mine is they float on their sides or even roots up. But the main problem is anubias like shade...direct and close exposure to the lights grows algae which eventually starves the leaves of light and kills the plant.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> Cool. What happens to mine is they float on their sides or even roots up. But the main problem is anubias like shade...direct and close exposure to the lights grows algae which eventually starves the leaves of light and kills the plant.


thanks for the warning my plan wasnt to free float them but more of a tie them to a short string and tie that string to a piece of drift wood. as for the lights and algea problem i might have to keep a close eye on it i guess


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You can rub off the algae every week. I just don't have the patience for that. 8)


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> You can rub off the algae every week. I just don't have the patience for that. 8)


o well then ill do it everyday during water change lol


----------

